# Elite 7 TI problem.



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Have a Lowrance TI 7 . Can not get the screen to light up anymore. Tried a soft boot but did not help. Is it still something simple or is it even worth sending out for repair? Or maybe best issue to scrap it. Suggestions?


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

this may help you.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I seen this and went through this. I obviously have a lighting display issue. I guess its time for upgrade. Appreciate the response.


----------

